# patio de mufas



## Tiger's Eye

I need to translate this same phrase "patio de mufas." I understand that _mufas_ = _weatherheads_, but "weatherhead yard" doesn't make any sense. Does anyone know the correct translation for this? Thanks : )


----------



## Bevj

Please provide context: where did you find the phrase?  Is it part of a complete sentence? Who is speaking?


----------



## Tiger's Eye

This is in some technical documentation for a hydroelectric power plant.

Encontré una descripción pero igual no encuentro las palabras adecuadas en inglés. No es precisamente lo que tengo que traducir, pero te da la idea de lo que es.
"Patio de Mufas: Está ubicado en una plataforma de 900 metros cuadrados de superficie, aproximadamente, situada al exterior, directamente sobre la caverna de máquinas. En este patio se ha dispuesto el portal de origen de la línea de enlace eléctrico entre la Central y el SIC."


----------



## Lnewqban

Puede que esta sea la respuesta a su pregunta:

mufa

https://html.rincondelvago.com/centrales-hidroelectricas_5.html


----------



## Tiger's Eye

I found that site (it's the hyperlink in my example text) but I am still not certain of a good translation for it. Right now I'm using _substation yard_, but I'm not sure if that's accurate.


----------



## Lnewqban

Tiger's Eye said:


> I found that site (it's the hyperlink in my example text) but I am still not certain of a good translation for it. Right now I'm using _substation yard_, but I'm not sure if that's accurate.


Sorry, I did not understand.
Copied from 
https://www.energy.gov/sites/prod/files/2015/12/f28/united-states-electricity-industry-primer.pdf

"*Step-Up Substation*: Links a generation plant to the transmission system.
Because AC power plants typically generate voltages below 35 kV, generator transformers provide the voltage “step-up” so that bulk power can be transmitted over long distances. Higher transmission voltage is analogous to increased pressure to deliver product through a pipeline. Generator substations are normally housed within the
power plant, and act like a switch from the power plant to the grid."

Copied from
https://www.abb-conversations.com/2...-between-distribution-and-power-transformers/

"A transformers located directly next to a power plant is called GSU (Generator Step-up Unit). A GSU transforms the electric power from the medium voltage of the generators to the high voltage transmission level. To balance power flow between parallel power lines, phase shifters can be used. These are transformers that adapt and control the phase angles of voltage and current to optimize the power transmission capacity of the lines."


----------



## Tiger's Eye

Thank you so much Lnewqban! That is exactly what I was looking for!  *Step-Up Substation* it is.


----------



## Ciprianus

_Step-up substation_ significa subestación elevadora.
Estoy casi seguro que el patio de mufas es lo mismo que patio de empalmes/conexiones, _connections yard?_, y es solo una parte dentro de una substación.


----------



## Tiger's Eye

Hm, that could be. Specifically this is regarding a contract that includes the design, engineering, etc. for "la Instalación XXX, el Patio de Mufas y la Subestación de la Propietaria." So maybe it is part of the substation?
When I google "connections yard" I don't get anything related to this. Could it be "substation yard?" I also thought of "junction yard," but that is for trains, not electrical facilities.


----------



## Pablo75

Creo que la palabra es *switchyard*.


----------



## Ciprianus

_Switchyard, _para mi gusto significa patio de interruptores, y las mufas son objetos de protección y empalmes de cables.


Traducir "patio de interruptores" a Inglés: switchyard
Sinónimos en Español de "patio de interruptores": patio de maniobras, playa de distribución, patio de conexiones, patio de corte, patio
Wordmagic


----------



## Tiger's Eye

Pablo75 said:


> Creo que la palabra es *switchyard*.





Ciprianus said:


> _Switchyard, _para mi gusto significa patio de interruptores, y las mufas son objetos de protección y empalmes de cables.



I agree with both of you. When I looked up switchyard I found this, which seems to describe the "patio de mufas" in question. There, Krishna Kiran explains that 

"Generally after generation of power in plants it is being transmitted to nearest transmission stations. In this process there will not be any change over I.e. Step up or step down of voltage. This complete set up is called as switch yard. Transferred power from transmission is further more distributed to dispatch stations which are called as sub stations."​
Based on that, I think *switchyard* is more accurate than step-up substation (or simply substation yard, which had also crossed my mind). Thanks to everyone for your help!


----------

